# Crystal Palace or Abbey Wood?.



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Planning on a week away at the start of December ( need to plan ahead to co ordinate leave with work) we have done CP a few times so I thought we would try Abbey Wood.

The plan is to do a bit of sightseeing, take in a show, and enjoy our MH etc.

So views and opinions sought from previous users of either/both please.

Andy


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Abbey Wood is a brilliant site but you will need to book early as it gets extremely busy in the run up to Christmas with all the shopping etc. 
Excellent tube connections into the City, but remember it sits inside the LEZ so you need to be compliant. 

Cheers Ian


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You OK for LEZ Ploddy? Cos both are

Dick


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Crystal Palace is an excellent site. Good bus service into London from Crystal Palace. (including an all night service). The area is interesting. It is very popular with overseas visitors and is often full. Crystal palace area has a good range of shops etc.

Abbey Wood has an excellent service on the "Overground" so it is probably more expensive but faster. I am not sure of the Overground hours.
Crystal Palace involves quite a long drive through normal london streets and has a slightly difficult entrance. (But if you look at the CC map and work out what you need to do there is no real problem). Abbey Wood is nearer the motorway.

From the North I suspect that Abbey wood is easier to get to. From the West Crystal Palace.

If you have a dog crystal palace park provides a good walks/runs area. Not sure about Abbey Wood.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We like Abbey Wood best as easy to drive into and the over ground train station is only a short walk away. 

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Another vote for Abbey Wood but just because the commute into the city is easier, 5 minute walk then one train I as a posed to CP which is either a round the houses bus ride or bus/change/tube.
There is little to choose between the sites but then again you don't go to either to spend time on them.
James


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Have used both many times in the past , but now always seem to choose Abbey , because of the 2 main reasons mentioned previously , ease of access from motorway and 5 min walk to station with trains every few minutes


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

JP said:


> Hi
> Another vote for Abbey Wood but just because the commute into the city is easier, 5 minute walk then one train I as a posed to CP which is either a round the houses bus ride or bus/change/tube.
> There is little to choose between the sites but then again you don't go to either to spend time on them.
> James


There's a direct bus from CP into the heart of London (no3 from memory). The bus stop is just over the road.

CP also within walking distance of nce places to eat.

Phil


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the various replies. 

LEZ isnt a problem as we are compliant

We have used Crystal Palace a fair few times and have been more than happy with it, but thought we might have a change and give Abbey Wood a try, hence this post. 

We live in Weymouth so Abbey Wood is actually further, but by the looks of it access will be quicker (provided some idiot doesnt crash on the M25 and block it for hours. 

I have already booked Abbey Wood !!! but thats not to say I cannot cancel if required (its far enough ahead not to be a problem) 

From the various replies it would appear that getting into town from Abbey Wood is a bit easier than from Crystal Palace. the bus service from CP is pretty good but it does, as others have said, take a long time unless you get off at Brixton and take the tube.

Is the overground from Abbey Wood any better/quicker/cheaper than from CP? Does anyone know what sort of time the "last train out of town" is?? Dont want to end up stranded :roll: 

Thanks again for all who have taken the time to respond.

Andy


----------



## hymerbell (Jan 11, 2008)

Crystal Palace is now on the new Overground "Gingerline" so no need to get the bus anymore. As good as on the tube as the you can get it to Shoreditch or Hoxton (very trendy) or take it to Canada Water and change onto Jubilee Line which takes you in to Bond Street Green Park etc.

Alex

https://www.tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/standard-tube-map.pdf


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we've used Abbey Wood on quite a few occasions as it's easier access for us - just never seen a need to use CP

someone asked about dogs - about 5mins walk away you are into the grounds of Lesnes Abbey and it's woods (it's a ruined abbey) which is great for dog walking and running around if that is what you want (we've stayed at AW a few times before London Marathon)

trains out of London Charing X run quite late - post midinight - so you should be fine.

the site is great but AW itself is a bit skanky as you are right on the edge of Thamesmead which does not have a good "social" reputation - but a lot is being redeveloped at the moment.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

For us oldies the choice is between free and slow (the bus) or fast and costs on the train. 
If you take children to CP don't forget the dinosaurs at the bottom of the park.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

I havent been to CP but have used Abbey Wood twice now, It's a nice clean site with good security considering where you are.

A five/ten minute walk to the station and a 30 min ride into the middle of London.

If you're planning on going into London more than twice I would get an oyster card, it breaks even after 2 days (theres a £5 fee for the card) but it doesn't expire so if you're heading back to London anytime in the future you can still use it  

Will probably go again before the end of the year


----------

